# 01 Maxima - Whirring noise when start, stop engine.



## pcumming (May 29, 2005)

I am sure you experts know what this is. I am at a loss being illiterate when it comes to cars. This is my 3rd Nissan and the one I have had the most trouble with.

Latest issue or perhaps non-issue (you decide) is:

** I hear a whirring sound like an electric can opener when I turn the ignition key to accessory or start the car. If I shut off the car, I hear the same thing. Sounds like something turning, opening or closing. Does not matter if Cooling/Heating is set to on or off. Not coming from top of engine. Motor mount??

Car running fine otherwise except for loss of oil in some sealed bearing about 18 inches in front of rear passenger wheel. To replace would necessitate a $750 entire rear rack and replacement. Will just let it ride for now as I am unemployed.

Thanks for input on my question **


Sincerely
Peter


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

It's one of your electronic motor mounts.


----------



## pcumming (May 29, 2005)

Thank you
Peter


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Yup it a motor mount, those thing where annouing when they first started going bad and trying to figure that noise out.


----------

